# Best way to freeze milk?



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

I'm gonna freeze some milk for winter. Need ideas on what type of container, etc? 

I'd like to be able to put it in a ziplock and then maybe freeze it in a plastic bin so it makes nice blocks instead of funky shaped packages? Maybe maybe?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I freeze mine in the quart ziplock freezer bags.
I lay them flat in the freezer until they are frozen, then i stack them on top of each other


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i freeze colostrum in quart size freezer bags, im sure milk would be easy to do the same with.
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

For my use I freeze in 1 and 2 qt plastic juice bottles....for someone else, I freeze in 1 qt ziplocs , lay flat to freeze then they can be stacked.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I usually freeze in quart size plastic containers but I like your ideas of using ziploc freezer bags. I'm going to use that instead.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

How come y'all use quart bags? Is it based on how much milk you are getting? 

I was using gallons and freezing a half gallon per batch - my goat is giving 3/4 gallon per day milking once a day.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Personally, I use quart size bags for a friend, her little one does not go through much milk and it's easier to use up a quart as opposed to a gallon :wink: 
For my use, I use 2 qt containers as most of my cheese recipes call for 2 qts to 2 gallons of milk.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> How come y'all use quart bags? Is it based on how much milk you are getting?


Because I have one little goat milking now. She is a FF and is tapering down some more because it's fall and she wants to be bred. :roll:


----------



## Molly&Monica (Sep 9, 2009)

I froze my extra milk in ice cube trays and then turned them out into gallon bags after they were frozen. The unused colostrum (she only had one kid) I froze in quart ziploc baggies.


----------

